

Here Is The Plan Marissa Mayer Just Announced To Yahoo Employees - czr80
http://www.businessinsider.com/here-is-the-plan-marissa-mayer-just-announced-to-yahoo-employees-2012-9#ixzz27Z0TXfHV

======
Gustomaximus
It all sounds very great without anything really insightful (and of course
implementation is the real hurdle). Except I'm unsure of doing pure "acqui-
hires". If you're not interested in the project you just get people you risk
loosing in the near future once the handcuffs come off. It seems an
potentially expensive medium term strategy that is not scaleable. Why not put
that money into teams and projects you want? Or fund your employees that have
ideas?

